# VIP722 and 211: Switching TV2



## PundaSmith (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello,

I have the Vip722 Duo that currently controls the TV in my living room (TV1) and my bedroom (TV2).

The Vip211 is in the basement. 

I want to switch the setup around so that the VIP-211 goes to the bedroom, and TV2 now goes to the basement.

The installer promised to come and switch the cables, but he is so bogged down with work that I am wondering if I can do it myself. 

Any instructions re how to accomplish this? BTW --- both TVs are HD.

Also, I do not have any remote for TV2 -- the original was damaged in my apartment. but I have two remotes for TV1 around. Can I reset one of them to control TV2?

Cheers, Punda


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you able to find where the cable coming from the satellite comes in to your home and splits to the basement & Living room? Are you able to post a picture of that? We need to find the feed for TV2 and the basement and then switch them.

If one of the TV1 remotes is a 21.0 then you can change the switch in the back battery compartment to UHF and readdress to the receiver as TV2 remote. If they are both a 20.0 then it is an IR only remote and cannot be changed.


----------



## PundaSmith (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks very much for your assistance. Please find attached a picture showing the following connections:

1 = Cable from satellite dish
2 = Cable from Satellite dish/hub to basement jack that feeds Vip211
3 = Cable from satellite dish/hub that connects to the vip722 hub on the left
4 = Cable from Vip722 dish/hub that feeds bedroom jack
5 = Cable from that feeds the Vip722

What stumps me from the picture is that there are two cable outputs from the satellite dish: one to the 211 jack in the basement, and I was expecting the other (#3) to go to the 722 jack/splitter, but it didn't.

In the meantime, I think I should be able to swap cables 2 & 4: i.e, switch the bedroom and basement cables so that the satellite feed currently feeding the basement (#2) now feeds the bedroom. 

Well, I await your explanation and thoughts. Thanks in advance.

Rgds, Punda


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Attempt the swap and then see if you connect the coax in the basement to the TV, bypassing the receiver there. Put the TV on the correct channel and see if you get the picture. If you do then move the receiver and see if you have your picture. It is a little hard to follow the cables but it looks correct.


----------



## PundaSmith (Aug 13, 2011)

Sure enough -- i switched it, and it worked. At first, it said "complete signal loss on both TVs, and then it came back on. Thanks very much for all your help. cheers, Punda


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

PundaSmith said:


> Sure enough -- i switched it, and it worked. At first, it said "complete signal loss on both TVs, and then it came back on. Thanks very much for all your help. cheers, Punda


Good for you! Glad everything was hooked the way you described!! Enjoy your HD in the bedroom now!


----------



## PundaSmith (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks for all your help. Rgds, PS


----------

